# Do you sleep with a pillow?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

??
I dont


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I sleep with a regular pillow then I have one of those V shaped pillows on top .


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Two pillows to be exact.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I sleep with 4 pillows


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what is wrong with you people? hehe. where are my fellow no-pillowers?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have 6 pillows on my bed I use like 3-4 on an average night. I sleep on my side and always have one between my knees and alotta the time one between my arms too.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Doesn't it hurt your neck to sleep without a pillow?
I have two.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ I just use my girlfriend

no, im only joking, I don't have a girlfriend (obviously, with those sorts of jokes), It doesnt seem to hurt my neck. I dont have great posture, admittedly. but I sleep mostly on my back. I think thats why I like it pillowless. I was forced to learn to sleep on my back when I broke my collarbone, I've never gone back. (excuse the pun)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I spent a long time sleeping with one extremely worn out pillow so it was almost like sleeping without one by the average person's standard. Now I've got 2 but recently I've been feeling rather uncomfortable with both & going back to the one pillow method


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I sleep on my side so it would torture my neck to sleep with no pillow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I sleep with 4 pillows





Keith said:


> I have 6 pillows on my bed I use like 3-4 on an average night. I sleep on my side and always have one between my knees and alotta the time one between my arms too.


I've been one upped:b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lachlan said:


> ^ I just use my girlfriend..


:teeth
I use one pillow. Actually I find it hurts my neck to use one. I should try no pillow, but I've developed an emotional dependency for it I think; I always grab it out of habit now.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I use half a pillow. My old pillow was almost flat and when I got a new one, I un-picked the seam and removed half the stuffing.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I sleep with 4 pillows





Keith said:


> I have 6 pillows on my bed I use like 3-4 on an average night. I sleep on my side and always have one between my knees and alotta the time one between my arms too.





MindOverMood said:


> I've been one upped:b


I sleep with 8 pillows. That's right! How do like that, Huh? What are you gonna do about it, tough guys? You have been owned, sons!

Ahem... I sleep with two pillows.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, i thought 4 was bad... Right now I am struggling with 2(one for my head, one for my arms, and nothing for my legs!). Perfect is a single awesome pillow or two ok ones for my head, one for my arms, one for my legs, and one to support my back against the wall, and one very thin one(or a folded sheet) under my abdomen to keep my spine straight.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I sleep with two. One under under my head and I hug the other one until I fall asleep.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

2 pillows

I have a great spot where my pillow my head is on it's side instead of flat so my head is slightly higher than normal, and another pillow under my arm like a headlock...kind of the only position thats uber comfortable for me

thinking about it, i might inadvertently choke someone out if were in the same bed though..something i should keep in mind. if hell freezes over of course


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yup


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

one, for years without!!! don't buy those from IKEA,, trust me,, where r those good CANON brand pillows!!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

I sleepwith one pillow that is very flat and thin. Its pretty old but I can't find a decent new one that's flat and thin. Huge, bulky, poofy pillows hurt my neck. I also have another pillow right next to me but that's for my dog  ...although sometimes she ends up on my pillow (for some reason she likes to sleep on the back of my head).


----------



## An Alternate Love (Sep 29, 2010)

No, I sleep in a custom made coffin. It cost a lot, but is really comfortable. It has silk lining and padding.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Used to sleep with two, now I sleep with one. Maybe the next step for me is zero pillows, i dunno.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love pillows. I used to have one of those V pillows. I never managed to make a case for it, so it got all manky. Now I make do with three, but they're not scrunchable. I'm gunning for one of those body pillows, they're the best, then a separate one for my head.

Just a tip girls: to avoid wrinkles between your girls later on in life, sleep with a pillow in your cleavage. It works.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> Two pillows to be exact.


I sleep with two as well. One for my head and another between my legs, as I sleep on my side. I'd used a pillow between my legs for many years before I heard doctors suggest this method for proper back alignment when sleeping. Much more comfortable with a pillow between legs and avoids the problem of sweaty inner thighs from 8 hours of skin on skin contact.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two - under my head against the armrest of my futon.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

An Alternate Love said:


> No, I sleep in a custom made coffin. It cost a lot, but is really comfortable. It has silk lining and padding.


I assume that's a joke, but you can buy your own coffin kit. I've heard some use them as coffee tables till they die (seriously -- was in the Wall Street Journal years ago).

Certainly would make quite a conversation piece, since anyone you invite over is likely to notice your unique decor. "Use a coaster; I'll never be able to rest in peace with a ring on my coffin.":lol


----------



## outcast2000 (Sep 26, 2010)

I sleep ON a pillow.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I usually sleep with one pillow but if I am somewhere the pillow is too big I will sleep with none - I've heard it is good to sleep with none putting a pillow under your feet!


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I sleep with 8 pillows. That's right! How do like that, Huh? What are you gonna do about it, tough guys? You have been owned, sons!
> 
> Ahem... I sleep with two pillows.


 This cracked me up.

I have 3 to 4 pillows at any given moment, but I can do with one if need be.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have four pillows, but no friends-with-benefits to lay on.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ye.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Yes, but it travels all over the place at night. I try to fall asleep with it being under the neck, though, cause that's the place a small pillow should support, if we're talking from a health perspective.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

pumpkinspice said:


> I sleepwith one pillow that is very flat and thin. Its pretty old but I can't find a decent new one that's flat and thin. Huge, bulky, poofy pillows hurt my neck. I also have another pillow right next to me but that's for my dog  ...although sometimes she ends up on my pillow (for some reason she likes to sleep on the back of my head).


If your dog likes sleeping on the back of your head, would she mind if you shared her pillow?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

SMOOZIE said:


> Yes, but it travels all over the place at night. I try to fall asleep with it being under the neck, though, cause that's the place a small pillow should support, if we're talking from a health perspective.


I have been testing this out


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah but we don't really have a good relationship. I've seen it sleeping with other members of the family, as if I don't exist!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ye.

I use two pillows. Sometimes I put a pillow in between my legs when I sleep because it help neutralize my spine. Other times I throw the other pillow to the side and use one. Finally, on some occasions I'll toss them both aside and sleep with my head on the mattress! Or, even, will stack them on top of each other! It all depends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No. But I should have two.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

One for my head and one to hug/have next to me. I used to have a body pillow, but I don't anymore so I just use a regular pillow for the hugging.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What sane person wouldn't!:um


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Two rather thick pillows


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

No. I've recently been branded weird by my mum for not doing so haha.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

yep


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

my pillow shifts backwards while i sleep...not sure why.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I sleep with one pillow. It's a new one that's big and fluffy- perfecto! I just don't like it when they go flat in like 2 weeks...not cool. Or maybe my head's just too darn heavy- all them brains and whatnot. Ha.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, it'd feel so uncomfortable without my pillow, especially cause I pretty much hug it while sleeping. And woww, I had no idea so many people used more than one pillow. :?


----------



## zicoz (Jan 31, 2009)

I do sleep with a pillow, but I mostly end up with my head next to it and not on top of it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol OP must wake up with neck & back pains every morning.

Sleep with 6 pills in my bed. 
But Only use 2. One under my head, One in-between my knees/legs (no ****) when I'm sleeping sideways.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes I sleep with at least four pillows and one body pillow.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, a small pillow. If it's too fluffy, it strains my neck. I actually use a foam pillow cut in half to be thinner.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

This is the pillow under my head










But I have two other pillows... one for each side of me so that if I roll over I have one to cuddle with no matter which was I roll.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Would love to have this...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, oh-so comfy. ^_^


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i sleep on top of my gun. i place it under a mattress/ sleeping bag and voila.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The covering of my pillow has split, so I can not use it now. I tried to for a while, but I kept having to stuff the feathers back in. The feathers looked better on the duck.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I sleep with 3 pillows under my head most of the time. I find that with 3 pillows, I tend to remember my dreams more often than I do with 2 pillows. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Jamovik (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one gigantic pillow. Like in the hotels.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one of those long almost tube shaped pillows that I use to "cuddle" with and two regular pillows for my precious head.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Of course I do. I use to sleep on 3 pillows but now only sleep on 2 really puffy ones. I defiantly have to cause of my Acid Reflux. Plus, I love pillows and don't see how anyone can sleep without one at least.


----------

